# Rejects of Columbia Film



## tegid (Jul 9, 2009)

Did anyone who applied to Columbia and who was, for lack of a better word, rejected, get an email stating that they can attend a special presentation because they were "admitted"?

I just received an email entitled "ADMITTED STUDENTS ONLY" from Columbia regardless that they did not contact me at all through the application process.

I'm just curious if anyone else received this.


----------



## Luke joseph (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I just received the same email. I was rejected.....heart-wrenching...a dagger in the ribs


----------



## color soup (Jul 10, 2009)

i got that too.
it made me kind of happy that i didnt end up going there.


----------

